# Golf Cart - Stock motor with bigger tires



## Firewater862 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can a stock 36 volt cart handle ...say...22 inch tires ?


----------



## labs4life (Aug 14, 2008)

*big tires*

Can it handle it, absolutely.  Is it the best scenerio, depends on how you will use it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 14, 2008)

Understand as you increase tire size, you are gearing up, and decreasing power.  That may be significant with an electric cart.

I've seen electrics that that could not pull hills fully loaded due to the loss of power from large tires.


----------



## Firewater862 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are there any gearing options for golf carts?


----------



## Trooper (Aug 16, 2008)

The 36 volt will pull fine.The biggest difference will be pulling up hills.Unless you are going up a steep grade it should do fine.I have had a 36 volt and a 48 volt.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 20, 2008)

*36 volt and 22" tires*

a 36 volt will work fine
Like others have said , Depending on the grade 
of any hill or Mtn. this is where you'll get bogged.
as long as the place you hunt or want to ride is not
extremly hilly you'll be fine.

To run the 22" tires , I would however recomend
at the least a 4" lift to clear the body when turning
the frontwheels , I also recomend off set rims.

My cart is a 36 volt and does me just great
it has 22"x11x10 off road tires with a 4" lift.

Make sure your batterys are charged and in good condition
terminals clean your good to go...


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 21, 2008)

If your 36v cart is a controller cart, you might want a higher amp controller for tall tires. 400 amp ought to be plenty. If you have a resistor cart, add 2 more 6v batteries in the bagwell, put a 48 v solenoid on it and you will have about 25% more torque and speed. The motor should have no problem handling 48 volts. I ran 72v through my 82 ezgo, but it did eventually screw up the motor. Thinking about getting it rebuilt to handle the voltage and rpms.


----------



## mossyhorn (Aug 25, 2008)

a pds system will handle the upgrade fine however a series cart one with f and r handle between your legs cannot handle the upgrade. if urs has a push button forward and reverse on dash you can upgrade on controller and not worry about the motor.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 27, 2008)

If you raise the voltage from 36 to 48 and its a controller cart you will need to upgrade controller. Controllers are very voltage sensitive.  If you need more torque to turn the taller tires, get you at least a 400amp model. Alltrax makes an excellent controller and their AXE models are programmable.


----------



## 7 point (May 15, 2010)

my 48v clubcar motor has  special service stamped on the motor what does that mean?


----------

